# Trailground Brilon



## Merrakon (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, weiß hier jemand ob in der laufenden Saison die Strecken geprüft werden?
ich habe ein Problem bei den Anliegerkurven.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juli 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß hier jemand ob in der laufenden Saison die Strecken geprüft werden?
> ich habe ein Problem bei den Anliegerkurven.


Auf welchem Stück bin heute mit den Kids nur einen Teil gefahren, da hab ich nix festgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-FaN (20. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß es zwar nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Strecken regelmäßig geprüft und bei Bedarf repariert werden. Allerdings ist mit bis jetzt auch nichts negatives aufgefallen. Man darf natürlich keine Bikepark-Qualität erwarten, dafür sind die Strecken ja öffentlich und umsonst.


----------



## Merrakon (23. Juli 2020)

hatte bzw Habe ein Problem bei den Anliegerkurven da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die nach hinten wegkippen.


----------



## Wyppsilon (23. Juli 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> hatte bzw Habe ein Problem bei den Anliegerkurven da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die nach hinten wegkippen.


An welchen Abschnitten denn? Oder überall? Bin schon nen paar Tage nicht da gewesen, aber davor konnte ich nichts negatives berichten


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2020)

Ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen, ich war allerdings auch mit meinen Kids da unterwegs, also nicht mit mach 3 unterwegs...


Merrakon schrieb:


> hatte bzw Habe ein Problem bei den Anliegerkurven da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die nach hinten wegkippen.


----------



## Mountain77 (27. Juli 2020)

War vorletztes WE dort und fand die gefahrenen Strecken voll in Ordnung, werden aus meiner Sicht jetzt sogar etwas interessanter, wo der Bewuchs an der Strecke zunimmt. 
Kannst ja mal auf Facebook versuchen Kontakt aufzunehmen... der Björn bietet notfalls dort auch Fahrtechniktraining an. 


			https://m.facebook.com/TrailGround/?rf=801253343299944


----------



## Enduro_Berti (20. Dezember 2020)

Weiß jemand ob wirklich alle Trails auf den Trailgrounds gerade nicht befahrbar sind?
Laut Website ist alles gesperrt.

Ich komme gerade aus Berlin und bin zwei Wochen in Anröchte. 
Ohne MTB fahren werde ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen verrückt.
Kann mir jemand gute Trails in der der Nähe zeigen?


----------



## piilu (22. Dezember 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob wirklich alle Trails auf den Trailgrounds gerade nicht befahrbar sind?
> Laut Website ist alles gesperrt.
> 
> Ich komme gerade aus Berlin und bin zwei Wochen in Anröchte.
> ...


Trailground ist bis März in Winterpause


----------



## Enduro_Berti (22. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es denn Alternativen in der Umgebung?


----------



## piilu (22. Dezember 2020)

Alles legales ist sehr wahrscheinlich gesperrt und wenn du dich nicht gerade unbeliebt machen willst kann ich auch nicht empfehlen bei der momentanen Wetterlage irgendwelche singletrails zu fahren. Überall wo gerodet wird haben aber auch die Forststrassen teilweise trail charakter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Berti (22. Dezember 2020)

Also fährt momentan niemand im Sauerland Mountainbike? 

Das ist ja kaum zu glauben... 😉


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Dezember 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Also fährt momentan niemand im Sauerland Mountainbike?
> 
> Das ist ja kaum zu glauben... 😉


Die vielleicht denen es egal ist wie mtbs wahrgenommen werden... Wenn dir ein local sagt das es aktuell nicht gut ist die Trails zu fahren, da zu weich kannst du das ruhig glauben!


----------



## Enduro_Berti (22. Dezember 2020)

Glaub ich, aber oft gibt es Trails, die auch bei Nässe fahrbar sind.
Aber viellicht ist das nur in Berlin so, da gibt es "zu nass" fast nie, nur zu trocken.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2020)

Zur Zeit wirst Du wohl kaum Locals finden, die bereit für eine Führung sind.
Im Anröchter Wald gibt es ein paar nette Wege und man kann sich dort trotz Holzeinschlag schon beschäftigen. Einfach den Wanderwegen am Pöppelsche folgen, am WE aber recht früh fahren, da das Waldstück einiges an Fußgänger anzieht. Dann wird es schnell eng, deswegen und auch wegen Naturschutzgebiet bitte Rücksicht.

Am Waldbad ist auch ein Pumptrack zu finden, kann aber sein, dass dieser wegen Corona geschlossen ist.

Sonst gibt es noch Schotterpistengeballer:








						Bike Arena Sauerland das Paradies für Mountainbiker in NRW - www.bike-arena.de
					

Bikeparks, Trailcenter und Mountainbike Touren. Hier findet jeder Mountainbiker sein Highlight.




					www.bike-arena.de
				



Hier würde ich ab Olsberg die Felsentour empfehlen:








						Bike Arena Sauerland - Felsen Tour Nr.21
					

Bike Arena Tour Nr. 21Schwere Tour abseits von Straßen mit vielen Anstiegen zum Langenberg, dem höchsten ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				



Eher Konditionell fordernd, weniger fahrtechnisch, dafür optisch sehr schön.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wirst Du wohl kaum Locals finden, die bereit für eine Führung sind.
> Im Anröchter Wald gibt es ein paar nette Wege und man kann sich dort trotz Holzeinschlag schon beschäftigen. Einfach den Wanderwegen am Pöppelsche folgen, am WE aber recht früh fahren, da das Waldstück einiges an Fußgänger anzieht. Dann wird es schnell eng, deswegen und auch wegen Naturschutzgebiet bitte Rücksicht.
> 
> Am Waldbad ist auch ein Pumptrack zu finden, kann aber sein, dass dieser wegen Corona geschlossen ist.
> ...


Bei der letzten würde ich sagen sie führt an einigen interessanten Sachen vorbei 😇.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2020)

Die Aussicht vom Olsberg ist schon ne Wucht. 
@delphi1507 wie sieht es den in der Gegend mit Holzeischlag aus, so Richtung Bruchhausen und Langenberg? Weißt Du näheres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Die Aussicht vom Olsberg ist schon ne Wucht.
> @delphi1507 wie sieht es den in der Gegend mit Holzeischlag aus, so Richtung Bruchhausen und Langenberg? Weißt Du näheres?


Keine Ahnung.. bin nur ab und zu da.. komme aus der Bonner Ecke. Ich kann aber Karten lesen und bin einen Teil einer neben der Tour verlaufenden Trails schon gefahren, aktuell würde ich sagen ist zumindest einer davon definitiv unfahrbar...


----------



## Cubie (1. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin gerade für die nächsten 4 Wochen in der Gegend und würde gerne auch mal nach Brilon fahren.
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass dort alles bis Ende März gesperrt ist.
Was bedeutet dies konkret ?
Geht fahren gar nicht oder verursacht es mit irgendjemanden Stress wenn man da mal Mitte März seine Runden dreht?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin gerade für die nächsten 4 Wochen in der Gegend und würde gerne auch mal nach Brilon fahren.
> Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass dort alles bis Ende März gesperrt ist.
> Was bedeutet dies konkret ?
> Geht fahren gar nicht oder verursacht es mit irgendjemanden Stress wenn man da mal Mitte März seine Runden dreht?


Es geht dabei um den trailground, und ja an die Sperrung sollte man sich halten, zur Zeit wird dort an den trails gearbeitet, vorzeitiges befahren macht diese Arbeit wieder kaputt!


----------



## Cubie (1. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei um den trailground, und ja an die Sperrung sollte man sich halten, zur Zeit wird dort an den trails gearbeitet, vorzeitiges befahren macht diese Arbeit wieder kaputt!


Ok, alles klar, danke für die fixe Info !


----------



## Saubaer8 (1. April 2021)

Trailground Brilon ist zum Teil wieder offen! einige Abschnitte sind noch gesperrt. 
Es gibt einen neuen Flow Trail und 2 neue Uphill. die vorhandenen Trails wurden teilweise aufgebessert und gepimpt 
macht auf jeden fall ne Menge Laune wieder zu fahren dort!


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. April 2021)

Oh ja, schon 2x da gewesen... 👌


----------



## Enduro_Berti (7. Mai 2021)

Saubaer8 schrieb:


> Trailground Brilon ist zum Teil wieder offen! einige Abschnitte sind noch gesperrt.
> Es gibt einen neuen Flow Trail und 2 neue Uphill. die vorhandenen Trails wurden teilweise aufgebessert und gepimpt
> macht auf jeden fall ne Menge Laune wieder zu fahren dort!


Wo ist der neue Flowtrail?

EDIT: Hab ihn gefunden  ... schönes Ding ... Jumpline für Anfänger


----------



## Apnea (6. September 2021)

So. Gestern zum ersten mal da gewesen.

Das war mein erstes mal in so etwas „gebautem“. Vorher geguckt, was ich fahren möchte, und dachte mir,… nimm 3 Berge. Längste Runde, aber Du hast alles gesehen.
10 Uhr war ich auf dem relativ leeren Parkplatz, hab das Edge angeworfen, und versucht den Einstieg zu finden. Das war dann mittels der Pfeile einfacher. Ab da,… einfach rot 3B gefolgt, und gut. Die Verhältnisse waren perfekt. Einige kleinere Pfützen, aber ansonsten alles super griffig.
Die Beschilderung war dann ab irgendwann mehrfach äußerst irreführend. Gott sei Dank hab ich einen sehr netten Wiederholungstäter aus Soest getroffen, der mich ein wenig unter seine Fittiche genommen hat.
Ich wußte vorab, daß meine Kondition, oder meine Kraftausdauer, irgendwann bestimmt mal anklingeln werden, aber ich mußte tatsächlich nur ein einziges mal aus dem Sattel.

Es geht mir heute deutlich besser, als ich es gestern vermutet hätte.

Alles in allem hat´s Spaß gemacht. Es warn ausnahmslos alle nett. Egal ob E oder nicht-E. Egal ob schnell oder langsam.

War garantiert nicht mein letztes mal da.


----------



## Apnea (9. September 2021)

War garantiert nicht mein letztes mal, denn heute morgen war ich wieder da.

Verhältnisse wieder perfekt, und ich war der dritte auf dem Parkplatz. Was bedeutet, ich war zu 99% mutterseelenallein. Heute bin ich ohne Navi gefahren. Und obwohl  ich Sonntag erst da war,…. ich bin entweder einfach strunzdumm, oder die Beschilderung ist tatsächlich mehrfach irreführend.

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2021)

Apnea schrieb:


> War garantiert nicht mein letztes mal, denn heute morgen war ich wieder da.
> 
> Verhältnisse wieder perfekt, und ich war der dritte auf dem Parkplatz. Was bedeutet, ich war zu 99% mutterseelenallein. Heute bin ich ohne Navi gefahren. Und obwohl  ich Sonntag erst da war,…. ich bin entweder einfach strunzdumm, oder die Beschilderung ist tatsächlich mehrfach irreführend.
> 
> Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


Wege kreuzen sich halt .. da muss man schon so grob wissen in welche Richtung es weiter gehen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer8 (11. September 2021)

Servus, bin heute mal wieder im Trailground unterwegs gewesen.
Ich habe mal alle Trails abgefahren und diese bei Komoot und Strava getrackt.
GPX Datei als Anhang.
Start ist der Parkplatz beim Trailground und ihr fahrt dann alle Trails einmal ab bis zum Ende, wo Ihr dann entweder in die nächste Runde starten könnt oder zurück zum Parkplatz.
Villt. ist es ja für den ein oder anderen ganz Hilfreich 
Komoot - Trailground Brilon


----------



## Marc_Bo (5. Oktober 2021)

Apnea schrieb:


> War garantiert nicht mein letztes mal, denn heute morgen war ich wieder da.
> 
> Verhältnisse wieder perfekt, und ich war der dritte auf dem Parkplatz. Was bedeutet, ich war zu 99% mutterseelenallein. Heute bin ich ohne Navi gefahren. Und obwohl  ich Sonntag erst da war,…. ich bin entweder einfach strunzdumm, oder die Beschilderung ist tatsächlich mehrfach irreführend.
> 
> Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


Beschreib doch mal wo es Probleme gab, ich war diese Season 3x im Tailground.
Die einzige Schlüsselstelle ist, wo sich Achterbahn und Panoramatrail treffen, dort gibt es 3B Schilder mit einer kleine 1 o. 2. Kommst du das erstemal vorbei nimmst du 3B1 beim 2ten duchgang 3B2


----------



## Danimal (5. Oktober 2021)

Najaaa, man muss nur einmal raffen, dass man gelegentlich zweimal an derselben Stelle vorbeikommt und beim zweiten Mal eben nicht wieder in die Schleife einbiegen, die man bereits gefahren ist. Ich finde die Beschilderung eigentlich total super, ein Navi braucht man definitiv nicht!


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (7. Oktober 2021)

Wie lange dauert die Saison im Trailground? Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen? Ist ein Besuch Ende Oktober noch drin?


----------



## theller (7. Oktober 2021)

Auf der Webseite steht:
"Für die Strecken des TrailGround Brilon gilt eine Wintersperre vom 15. November bis ca. Mitte März."


----------



## Scili (15. März 2022)

Saisonstaaart heute, 15.03. ^^

Am WE schau ich mir die Strecken mal zum ersten Mal an.

Werde mir die leichte & mittlere Strecke ansehen. Ich möchte demnächst mit nem Mac Ride Kindersitz den Junior mitnehmen und schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme. (ohne E... daher lass ich die lange Strecke erstmal aus. Das wird mir am Saisonstart noch zu viel sein mit Junior im Gepäck)


----------



## Bike-FaN (15. März 2022)

Also technisch sollten alle Strecken mit dem Nachwuchs möglich sein, der eine oder andere Anstieg wird halt ein bisschen anstrengender, vor allem in den engen Kurven. Wobei da mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad ja auch hilfreich sein kann. Ich werde die Strecken dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal mit einer Tochter (ebenfalls auf dem genialen Mac Ride) in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Saisonstaaart heute, 15.03. ^^
> 
> Am WE schau ich mir die Strecken mal zum ersten Mal an.
> 
> Werde mir die leichte & mittlere Strecke ansehen. Ich möchte demnächst mit nem Mac Ride Kindersitz den Junior mitnehmen und schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme. (ohne E... daher lass ich die lange Strecke erstmal aus. Das wird mir am Saisonstart noch zu viel sein mit Junior im Gepäck)


Sind alle harmlos...


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (14. Mai 2022)

Ausbau des Trailgrounds wurde Mitte März vom Stadtrat beschlossen. Es soll wohl drei neue Trails geben, die die Gesamtstreckenlänge dann aber direkt nahezu verdoppeln sollen. Im Dezember war dazu zu lesen, dass der Trailground sich in Richtung Brilon Wald ausdehnen soll. Das muss dann wohl bedeuten, dass es über die Hoppecke hinüber geht und der Hammerkopf als Berg erschlossen wird?









						Brilon baut Angebot für Mountainbiker aus
					

Der Stadtrat in Brilon hat sich gestern Abend für eine Erweiterung des TrailGrounds entschieden.




					www.radiosauerland.de
				





EDIT: Es ist doch alles öffentlich verfügbar, wenn es im Rat beschlossen wurde. Nett geschriebene Entscheidungsvorlage, dazu 17 Folien-Präsentation als "Projektskizze" angehängt. Das wird richtig klasse. Es geht mit neuer Abfahrt vom Bilstein in südlicher Richtung herunter. Über Pulvermühle runter bis an die Hoppecke und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch, auch über den Hammerkopf und dann aber ganz bis auf den Dreiskopf auf 780m, Wanderweg Kammweg. Hier ist auch der Anschluss an die entstehenden Trailnetze des Grenztrail-Projektes schon vorgesehen. Vom Kammweg geht es dann auf 9km Abfahrtstrail herunter bis nach Brilon Wald. Das ausgeschilderte MTB-Tourennetz von 50km soll dafür aufgegeben werden, kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber vermutlich nicht so schlimm. Gerade weil der Wald ja weiterhin frei betreten werden darf. 






						SessionNet | Grundsatzbeschluss Erweiterung TrailGround
					

Diese Seite zeigt die Detailinformationen zu einer Vorlage an. Neben allgemeinen Informationen und Dokumenten wird die Beratungsfolge der Vorlage dargestellt.




					sessionnet.krz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-FaN (14. Mai 2022)

Na das liest sich doch ziemlich vielversprechend! Ich finde das Konzept offener Trailpark als Alternative zum Bikepark genial für eine spaßige Feierabendrunde. Vor allem weil ich jetzt in Brilon arbeite 😁


----------



## Babaj (19. Juni 2022)

Ich war gestern das zweite Mal in Brilon unterwegs. 
Fazit: nicht das letzte Mal ☺️
Gerade für Anfänger finde es es Klasse dort sich an Anlieger usw heranzutasten.


----------



## Jones2606 (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
ich bin wahrscheinlich Samstag da. 
Wollt von da aus allerdings auch noch hoch nach Willingen mit dem Rad (XC Tour sozuagen) 
Grob Feuereiche , diesem See , Richtplatz , Etelsberg. 

Vielleicht liest ein Local das und kann mir einen Streckenvorschlag machen. 

Komoot und Garmin Konto habe ich. 

Gruß


----------



## Bike-FaN (9. November 2022)

Hey Zusammen,

gibt´s eigentlich schon irgendwas Neues zur geplanten Erweiterung des Trailgrounds? Ist das jetzt beschlossene Sache? Und falls ja, wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## Scili (9. November 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> gibt´s eigentlich schon irgendwas Neues zur geplanten Erweiterung des Trailgrounds? Ist das jetzt beschlossene Sache? Und falls ja, wann soll es losgehen?


Finde nur die alten Nachrichten aus März.


----------



## Babaj (9. November 2022)

Auf den Trailground hätte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal Bock. Ma schaun wie das Wetter am kommenden WE wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Auf den Trailground hätte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal Bock. Ma schaun wie das Wetter am kommenden WE wird.


Ist schon zu oder macht jetzt sehr bald dicht, hab aktuell das Datum nicht im Kopf...


----------



## Babaj (9. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist schon zu oder macht jetzt sehr bald dicht, hab aktuell das Datum nicht im Kopf...


Au dann wieder nächstes Jahr. Finde es sehr spaßig dort. Auch uphill Trails


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (9. November 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> gibt´s eigentlich schon irgendwas Neues zur geplanten Erweiterung des Trailgrounds? Ist das jetzt beschlossene Sache? Und falls ja, wann soll es losgehen?



Tja, der Teufel steckt leider im Detail. Der Stadtrat hat beschlossen - aber was eigentlich? Dazu aus der oben verlinkten Beschlussvorlage zitiert: 

"Der Rat der Stadt Brilon befürwortet einen Ausbau des TrailGroundes in Anlehnung an die vorgelegte Planungsskizze.
Die Verwaltung wird beauftragt, alle notwendigen Schritte zur Erlangung einer Förderung zu unternehmen.
Die Verwaltung wird beauftragt, die Planung zum Ausbau des TrailGroundes auszuschreiben"

Könnte also unter Umständen noch eine Weile dauern, nach dem die Planung fertig ist, kommt dann bestimmt noch ein Eiertanz rund um Umweltbedenken usw. 

Ansonsten konnte ich im öffentlichen Internet nichts finden, wäre toll, wenn hier ein Einheimischer zufällig noch etwas mitbekommen hätte.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist schon zu oder macht jetzt sehr bald dicht, hab aktuell das Datum nicht im Kopf...



Laut Website "Mitte November", das konkrete Datum geben sie dann in der Regel über Social Media etc. bekannt. Beim aktuellen Wetter könnte es dieses Jahr vielleicht auch Ende November werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2022)

Ph1l1ppK schrieb:


> Tja, der Teufel steckt leider im Detail. Der Stadtrat hat beschlossen - aber was eigentlich? Dazu aus der oben verlinkten Beschlussvorlage zitiert:
> 
> "Der Rat der Stadt Brilon befürwortet einen Ausbau des TrailGroundes in Anlehnung an die vorgelegte Planungsskizze.
> Die Verwaltung wird beauftragt, alle notwendigen Schritte zur Erlangung einer Förderung zu unternehmen.
> ...


Genau laut insta 16.11... hab gerade nachgeshen


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (11. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau laut insta 16.11... hab gerade nachgeshen


Ahja! Und unter genau dem Beitrag, fragt noch jemand, ob die Erweiterung beschlossen ist und wann es losgeht. Wurde auch beantwortet: "Sobald es spruchreife Neuigkeiten rund um den Trailground Brilon gibt, werden wir euch hier informieren..." 

Na dann, abwarten!


----------

